#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Εκτιμήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Εκτίμηση ακινήτων με αυθαίρετες κατασκευές

## Theo

πολύ βασική προϋπόθεση για να γίνεις επιτυχημένος εκτιμητής αστικών ακινήτων, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι η γνώση πολεοδομικής νομοθεσίας, διαδικασιών, κόστους αδειών κ.α.

Π.χ. 

αυθαίρετο έχει εμπορική αξία ? :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## Balance

Συμφωνώ για το αυθαίρετο, το κόστος αδειών όμως είναι αξιοποιήσιμο; Όταν λες διαδικασίες;

----------


## Theo

Όλα τα "πράγματα", κατά τον ΑΚ, έχουν μια εμπορική αξία.

Πχ εκτίμηση αστικού ακινήτου, διαμερισματος πιο συγκεκριμένα.

Ανακαλύπτεις κατά την αυτοψία ότι έχει κλειστούς εξώστες.

Αν όλα ήταν τέλεια, όπως δλδ όριζε η ΟΑ, θα είχες π.χ. 200.000¤ εμπορική αξία.(Ο τρόπος εκτίμησης είναι επιλογή του εκτιμητού)

Αν οι κλειστοί εξώστες δύναται να νομιμοποιηθούν ως έχουν βγάζεις το κόστος αυτό. Περιλαμβάνει τις αμοιβές μηχ/κου, κρατήσεις και εισφορές καθώς και τυχόν πρόστιμα.

Όλα αυτά αν κοστίζουν 30.000 ¤ τα αφαιρείς από τα 200.000¤.

Διαδικασίες που ίσως χρειάζονται (πχ αδειοδοτήσεις από εμπλεκόμενους φορείς) μπορούν να κοστολογηθούν. Και αυτά αφαιρούνται.

----------


## Balance

Όταν λες ΑΚ ή ΟΑ, τι θες να πείς για μπάσε με λίγο στην ορολογία..
Αν θα πρέπει να ψάχνεις όλα αυτά σε ένα ακίνητο που θα βρείς μου ακούγεται φόρτος εργασίας. Θα πρέπει να έχεις σχέδια από τον ιδικτήτη και άλλα. Πιθανό να χρειάζεσαι και νέο αποτύπωση για να δείξει τις αλλαγές που έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί από την έκδοση της άδειας;
Η αμοιβή για όλα αυτά καθορίζεται από την τράπεζα; Για παράδειγμα της λές ότι για να βγάλω συμπέρασμα θα χρειαστώ νέο τοπογραφικό και στο πληρώνει. Πηγαμε σε σύνθετα πράγματα τώρα κι εγώ ακόμα είμαι στην αρχή.Ποιό είναι το ύψος για μία τέτοια δουλειά; Φτάνει που εκμεταλεύονται τους πελάτες να ξέρω να προστατέψω και τον κλάδο μας δηλαδή.

----------


## Xάρης

ΟΑ = "Οικοδομική Άδεια"
ΑΚ = "Αστικός Κώδικας" να υποθέσω;

----------


## Theo

Ναι αυτά εννοούσα Χάρη.

Σε ενδιαφέρει να μπορέσεις να καταλήξεις σε μια εμπορική αξία για κάποιο ακίνητο για την εξαγωγή της οποίας έχεις λάβει υπόψη τα ακόλουθα:

1) Ηλικία
2) Ποιότητα κατασκευής
3) Μέγεθος
4) Ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς
5) Υπεραξίες (πχ κέντρο αγοράς, πχ θέα)
6) Εναρμόνιση με κείμενη πολεοδομική νομοθεσία και αστικό κώδικα

----------

